# Logan 9B17-61, Need a Motor Pulley



## CoolStuff (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a Logan 9B17-61 Lathe that was sold thru Wards.   The lathe was brand new with surface rust and storage coating. The v-belt was still wrapped. However the lathe came without a motor or the motor pulley. The -61 version is a bench top model.  I have a 1/2hp GE motor w 5/8" diameter shaft. I did purchase the manual from Logan Actuator.
   I contacted Logan Actuator to purchase a pulley, but I was told it is obsolete and no longer available. 
Does anyone have a pulley or the dimensions so that I can continue the restoration project?
 I would also be interested in a gear box or set of gears for thread cutting also.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 27, 2018)

Welcome aboard!

A copy of the 1956 vintage catalog that lists this lathe can be found here: http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2093/3389.pdf

On page 14 it lists the motor pulley size as 2-3/8 & 2-7/8


----------



## CoolStuff (Jan 28, 2018)

I saw this in the manual or parts list that I have from Logan. I think the dimensions may refer to the inner / outer dimensions for one of the V-belt grooves. The second groove should be a larger diameter. I was hoping that someone with a Logan 9B17 might be able to measure their pulley and maybe send a picture. if someone had a pulley for sale that would be helpful as well.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome to HM Cool Stuff from a fellow Badger. When you get a chance post a picture of your machine. We all would really like to see it. Good luck with your pulley endeavor.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 28, 2018)

CoolStuff said:


> I think the dimensions may refer to the inner / outer dimensions for one of the V-belt grooves. The second groove should be a larger diameter.



My gut feeling is that the 2-3/8" / 2-7/8" are the outside diameters of the two motor pulley speed steps.   Try measuring your countershaft pulleys and compare them with the specified  6" / 6-3/8" that Logan listed for them.   If the actual diameters match up with the listed ones I would suspect the motor pulley would also.

For what it's worth, I have a Logan 820, it's motor pulley is documented as 2-3/8" / 4"  I measure mine as 2-3/8" / 4-1/8" outside diameters (a 1/8" discrepancy)   The countershaft pulley measurements on my 820 are exactly as documented 8-5/8" / 10" 


Yes please post pictures!


----------

